# Native Orchid



## rip18 (May 3, 2016)

Since I am logged in and am working up images, thought I'd share one real quick.

Here's a grass pink orchid from on my way to work earlier this week.  These little guys like wet, boggy places - especially those that have been logged or prescribed burned recently.  I found a patch of about 50 the other day.

Nikon D3, Nikkor 200 mm, f/11, 1/60th second, ISO 200, tripod, off-camera fill flash that was diffused and bounced, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2016)

Wow!  What a beauty!  The orchid and the shot!  Thanks Rip.


----------



## carver (May 4, 2016)

Awesome shot Rip


----------



## natureman (May 4, 2016)

That is very nice.


----------



## BERN (May 4, 2016)

Nice, and thanks for sharing your technical information. That is both generous and informative.


----------



## GAJoe (May 18, 2016)

A great capture!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (May 27, 2016)

That's a beauty ,Robert !


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## gregj (Jun 16, 2016)

That's a real beauty.  I thought the only orchid native to North America was the Lady Slipper. Is that a variety of it  or a separate kind?  

oops i just googled native orchids and apparently there are over 200 types
in North America.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful I grew up in South Florida and we had Wild Orchids all over my Family's property in Jupiter


----------

